# Does your male gsd get along with the new pup?



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi guys, my friend's WL gsd is about to have puppies and i think that i would bring a new pup to our family 
as for now i have a male gsd 2.5Y.o that needs a playmate.(He tries to play with our 10 year old female spitz mix with no success, and he played with other dogs before)
but first i'd like to hear some stories of two males getting along together before i will bring the new pup.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have 5 dogs different breeds. 3 males 2 females they all get along great. I think the majority of the reason is because I am with them all day. Your male should be just fine 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado has always been a rough player, not mean or aggressive just rough and tumble 110% full throttle WL play . 

My parents fostered a 10 week old English Foxhound for 7 weeks and the first time we visited I kept him on leash or behind a babygate so he wouldn't knock the pup over. By the second visit the puppy was licking him through the babygate so I let them both out and supervised closely. Delgado actually for the first time ever lay down on the floor and allowed the pup to jump on his head, bite his tail and ears, and he was absolutely gentle in his play. It was extremely heart warming to watch and I was thrilled to see him toning it down so much to avoid hurting the pup.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

We have 3 intact male GSDs, a neutered male Kelpie, and a spayed female Corgi who all get along great. We're adding an intact female GSD in a couple of weeks as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I have an intact almost 3 year old male, and a young female puppy. He is madly in love with her... they snuggle together, play together beautifully (chasing each other and tugging together with a toy are what they spend their play time doing, unless they are each playing with us or by themselves with a toy.)

Hunter loves having a packmate, he is never bored anymore. I have to say tough, he still prefers working with me and spending time with me over Zenna. I was worried adding a second dog would change my time with Hunter, but it hasn't... he still picks me.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My male GSD, Havoc, hates puppies. We discovered this when we bought a female GSD pup (Mayhem) home. But this is nut typical and once she hit 4 to5 months he was fine and they are best buds now. 

We just kept them separated for several months.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a 4 y/o GSD, 2 y/o Pittie, and 1 y/o Border Collie, all males... for quite a while. Pittie went with my ex when we broke up, and I got Patton, he's intact/male 5 months old and every gets along great, still.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 5 year old male GSD and a 9 month old male Dalmatian, they get along wonderfully, they are the best of friends and they play all day long.

In the past my male GSD lived with a male Rottweiler and a male GSD/Husky mix and the only problem there was was food/toy aggression from the GSD/Husky mix otherwise they got along great.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> Hi guys, my friend's WL gsd is about to have puppies and i think that i would bring a new pup to our family
> as for now i have a male gsd 2.5Y.o that needs a playmate.(He tries to play with our 10 year old female spitz mix with no success, and he played with other dogs before)
> but first i'd like to hear some stories of two males getting along together before i will bring the new pup.



I have had better success with males getting along than with females. Here is my current old guy with my male pup.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Grim did great at teaching Beau his doggy body language and manners. Now he was very gentle with him until Beau got to be about 6-7 months old then he set Beau straight a couple of times. No bloodshed but he made sure the pup knew to knock it off. Grim was never allowed to be a "doggy playtime" dog and he and Cyra (who was also good with Beau) did not "play" with each other or with him so much. Mainly I played with each dog separately.


----------

